# rock salt freezing up



## shampoohd (Feb 20, 2014)

What temp does wet rock salt freeze?


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Depends on the moisture content of the salt the wetter it is the warmer it freezes up.


----------



## shampoohd (Feb 20, 2014)

Got it-general temps?


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Below 32℉. Just kidding. I haven't had trouble until it gets to 20 degrees or below. Most times colder, But once it freezes its gotta go above 32 to thaw.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

when it gets below 25 I never pre-load but I think it's more like 15-20. Like RLM said moisture content is huge by I would say below 20 it's a good idea to load right before you spread. Although it doesn't really work when it's that cold anyway


----------



## shampoohd (Feb 20, 2014)

Great info thx


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I have run into an issue even with dryer salt below 16*. That seems to be the magic number this winter.


----------



## shampoohd (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you for your reply


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

This year is bad, salt companies are using up old stockpiles and it is basically crap. I've never had as much frozen salt as this year. 

So far, it has ranged from -11* to +32* for me.

And the powdery crap is even worse.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

You mean salt that looks like this? That's what we call end of the bin salt as in that is the last load and it contains some 300# or better chunks. Our shop is heated to 60 and the chunks seem to thaw and break up easily when it warms up - that whole load won't thaw, just the crap on top, it's a PITA using that stuff up.

Mark, I think at this point I'd take some of that chunky old crap considering the 8 day guess and an empty bin. Seen some food grade salt for sale down in Burnips, nothin like slicing open paper bags of table salt. Big J found some overpriced bulk, you pick it up. But, there's a chance we can still get some off the dock. I don't really care too much at this point, just as soon wash the salt trucks up and get them prepped for Spring if it gets here.


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

depends on if its treated salt as well. I have seen some rock salts that work down to 5 degrees (or so they claim) the most used by us works down to i believe 15 degrees


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The use of untreated salt or brine becomes ineffective below 14 °F.

Of course you can't just look at a thermometer, ambient temp and road temp are different. 

Salt (as a solid) technically is already frozen with a melting point of around 1500 degrees F


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

framer1901;1772771 said:


> You mean salt that looks like this? That's what we call end of the bin salt as in that is the last load and it contains some 300# or better chunks. Our shop is heated to 60 and the chunks seem to thaw and break up easily when it warms up - that whole load won't thaw, just the crap on top, it's a PITA using that stuff up.
> 
> Mark, I think at this point I'd take some of that chunky old crap considering the 8 day guess and an empty bin. Seen some food grade salt for sale down in Burnips, nothin like slicing open paper bags of table salt. Big J found some overpriced bulk, you pick it up. But, there's a chance we can still get some off the dock. I don't really care too much at this point, just as soon wash the salt trucks up and get them prepped for Spring if it gets here.


Boy if that isn't the picture from this season :yow!: Had a lot of that as well.


----------



## Gus64 (Nov 10, 2010)

I have had the same issues throughout this winter when the temp has dropped below 15 usually at night: we have been placing propane heaters in our salt shed to keep the temp up although that doesn't work right away. And that is correct: some of the salt I have been receiving--'road salt' or 'Peruvian' salt--has been a mess of clumps. Lately, I have been getting the 'white' salt which is drier and cleaner.


----------

